# "Page Can Not Be Displayed" Errors



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Anybody getting these?


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

I did earlier. i thought i was just clicking around too fast and stuff lol


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback Andrea. good to see you around again too!

I'm working on the issue still. 

To everyone on the forums: Please continue to post here if it happens to you.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

Chris H. said:


> Thanks for the feedback Andrea. good to see you around again too!


Thanks, the holidays have been stressful and things have come up with my littlest one. thats all passed now so - im back!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Well our kids had issues over the holidays too... my son (8mos) got bronchitis, daughter got a cold, then they both got a staph infection Thank God everyone's better now.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

my son who is 11 months had tubes put in his ears and had his adenoids taken out. the ENT dr prescribed him pain meds and the pharmacist wrote the label wrong. so i accidently gave him an overdose. i felt so responsible, i shouldve known but i was following directions. but the pharmacy is taking full responsibility. everything is all better now. im just glad my hubby caught it early.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

wow, that's great that you caught it. really scary I bet...


----------



## sarahdale24 (Feb 3, 2008)

Andrea, sorry to hear about the scare! don't blame yourself, you were trying to be a good mom. kudos to you for being a good one! hope things get better


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks, he is great now. went to a follow up visit yesterday to the ENT and everything looks 100% better. :smthumbup:


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Andrea said:


> thanks, he is great now. went to a follow up visit yesterday to the ENT and everything looks 100% better. :smthumbup:



Good to hear.

draconis


----------

